# Uninterested Buck



## ibreedlionheads (Dec 12, 2011)

So I have a 7.5 month old buck, and he used to be like every male rabbit should, and mount every thing that moved (not actually, but you get my meaning). Now I can't get him to service any doe I put in front of him. Any thoughts?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

Are the girls in heat for sure?


----------



## ibreedlionheads (Dec 12, 2011)

Rabbits are stimulated obulators; they don't go into heat. But for the past few weeks, every time I've tried breeding him, I've stimulated the does correctly (how a breeder showed me) and he doesn't show interest.


----------



## Citylife (Dec 12, 2011)

Cut his food down for a few days.  If he is a bit over weight he may not be as interested in preforming.


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 13, 2011)

You tried the car ride?


----------



## ibreedlionheads (Dec 13, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> You tried the car ride?


What...?


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe a little Barry White?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVESzTCqc50[/youtube]


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

AZ Rabbits said:
			
		

> Maybe a little Barry White?
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVESzTCqc50[/youtube]


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

ibreedlionheads said:
			
		

> Rabbits are stimulated obulators; they don't go into heat. But for the past few weeks, every time I've tried breeding him, I've stimulated the does correctly (how a breeder showed me) and he doesn't show interest.


Oh sorry.


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ride him around in the car. I don't know why. Someone told me about it once.


----------



## ibreedlionheads (Dec 14, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> ibreedlionheads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem. Sorry to sound snappy.

Hmm... maybe I'll try the car ride. I've also heard that he may be overweight, and it could be the decrease in daylight hours. So I'll try to fix all of these problems. Along with feeding him celery, because apparently it increases sex drive in rabbits...


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 14, 2011)

Lol. Extenze for rabbits = celery


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, now, I have learned some interesting things in this forum.

Would have never guess about celery and a car ride for a bunny.

What does the car ride do?


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 14, 2011)

Honestly, I have no idea. I think it makes him less curious and focused. Like adderal for rabbits.


----------



## Citylife (Dec 14, 2011)

I think the car ride is like Snipe hunting, along with celery.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 15, 2011)

Love songs, celery and car rides.

I don't think that's really going to work.  But like anything when desperate to have mating bunnies, everything is a good idea.  

But I don't believe that's the issue of him being "uninterested".  With the climate changes the way they are occurring, some areas it rained all the time, and it's still raining in places if you read the journals.  And the seasonal temperatures during the summer were extreme and wet.  So it is affecting the livestock.   And affecting bunnies.  

Plus it's winter.  Bunnies don't usually mate during winter.  Light issues will throw them off.  And they do know the difference between sun light and artificial light. 

Just be patient.  It will happen.  

K


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 15, 2011)

I've had the same problem with my best buck. He is 3 and we have had many litters from him so he knows what a doe is for. We don't breed during the summer here. Its just to hot. We tried breeding in Oct but he wouldn't. He is just now starting to take an interest in the girls again.


----------



## ibreedlionheads (Dec 15, 2011)

Woops, I meant parsley.


----------

